# Class Final Exam in May



## LAS46 (Apr 22, 2009)

Any suggestions as to taking my NREMT-B class exam? I am a bit nervous about taking it. Study techniques would be good also.

Dustin
MFR, NREMT-B Student


----------



## buscommando (Apr 22, 2009)

Get access to the JBcourse site. Your instructor might be able to do it for you through the school. The practice quizzes and additional content is GREAT.

Practice tests/quizzes are AWESOME. Know where you're weak and focus on those areas. Do the worksheets and review them (and make sure they're correct).

The website for your book also has practice quizzes. Any time you face a multiple guess test, review the questions. Sometimes the questions are almost identical.

I did not find the powerpoint slideshows to be helpful, the content goes in one ear and out the other... nothing takes the place of actually reading the chapter - and retaining the info.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 23, 2009)

I used Brady 10th for my EMT-B class it self, then went out and bought the Brady 11th. I also used emtb.com and just hit the books, ABCs,sence saftey, tramua and Ob..with some OD infor would be good.


----------



## LAS46 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks yall!

Dustin C.
MFR, NREMT-B Student


----------



## surub (Apr 26, 2009)

LAS46 said:


> Any suggestions as to taking my NREMT-B class exam? I am a bit nervous about taking it. Study techniques would be good also.
> 
> Dustin
> MFR, NREMT-B Student



Yeah I'm actually in training too. I'm gonna be done on May 13th. 

But my instructor was gracious enough to have the company funding our training, pay for NREMT-B Prep course on jblearning.com. It is 30 dollars I believe

Pretty much it when you login you have the option of doing a actual full exam (180 questions) were you just answer the questions and then at the end you get the results.

The 2nd option is a practice exam in which you can customize what questions you want, however after each questions it tells you whether it is right or wrong and then gives you a explanation.

It is really a wonderful tool and it gives you a feel of those NREMT type questions.

Hope this helps

~surub


----------



## LAS46 (Apr 27, 2009)

surub said:


> Yeah I'm actually in training too. I'm gonna be done on May 13th.
> 
> But my instructor was gracious enough to have the company funding our training, pay for NREMT-B Prep course on jblearning.com. It is 30 dollars I believe
> 
> ...



Thanks, I have the jblearning password also I just have not had a chance to check it out.

Dustin C.
MFR, NREMT-B Student


----------



## nibejeebies (May 5, 2009)

All the Medics and EMTs Ive talked to say pretty much the same thing, "DONT READ INTO THE QUESTION, if it doesnt say O2 has been started in the question then its your job to start it. Know your CPR guidelines. Burns and Shock Dx & Rx. dont over anylize the questions."


----------



## LAS46 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! I passed my written final and I am taking my practicals tonight... after finishing the practicals I will be taking the NREMT exam.

Thanks!
Dustin


----------

